# Funny thing happened on the way back from the forum



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Not really a thread, I guess, though comments are welcome. Yesterday afternoon I had to make a 1/2 hour drive so was listening to my new CD of Schnittke's 8th Symphony in the car. After arriving at my destination I realized I could take care of the errand AND listen to an mp3 on my phone's iTunes - so I started listening thru earbuds to Schnittke's Concerto Grosso #2. I was still listening to it when I got back in the car to head home, not realizing that the 8th symphony was just paused where it was (in a softer meditative spot) when I had turned off the ignition. So...I'm driving down the 4-lane and I'm starting to think, 'that is so cool, how he gets that _offstage orchestra sound_'...and then I realize at the red light...I'm listening to Schnittke through Schnittke! Haha! I don't know either piece well enough to ID them right away. Anyway, it was a pretty cool Schnittke moment that I think he would appreciate in a 'referential' sort of way, and I had a good laugh.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I expect TC's Schnittke resurgence to translate into new releases and reissues for 2012 and 2013.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

NightHawk said:


> Anyway, it was a pretty cool Schnittke moment that I think he would appreciate in a 'referential' sort of way, and I had a good laugh.


Speaking of "referential" (kind of), YOU MADE A SONDHEIM REFERENCE I LOVE SONDHEIM.

that's all


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I expect my expenditures on Amazon.com will pay into that resurgence! I'm worried I'll be banned on TC for my raptures.



Vaneyes said:


> I expect TC's Schnittke resurgence to translate into new releases and reissues for 2012 and 2013.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

so share the sSondheim ref I unwittingly made  (please)



Meaghan said:


> Speaking of "referential" (kind of), YOU MADE A SONDHEIM REFERENCE I LOVE SONDHEIM.
> 
> that's all


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Which recording of Concerto Grosso No.2 were you listening to? I listened to this piece yesterday on a Moscow Studio Archives CD. It's a great performance!

I've got Symphony No.8 on Chandos.


----------

